# Davidoff Cigars



## K. Corleon (Jul 22, 2010)

I haven't seen many discussions from Puff BOTL's thoughts and feelings towards Davidoff cigars. Of course they are expensive, but are they overpriced, or are they worth the cost? Anyone who has smoked a few of these please provide some feedback so I can get a good idea of which ones to try.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm by no means anywhere near experienced enough to gve a definitive answer, but here's my opinion. The few I've smoked, I've absoltely loved. But, with my budget, they are just out of reach for anything but a once in a while treat. I just feel like you can get some other really amazing smokes for a much more reasonable price.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I've smoked about a dozen and find them highly over rated. Mind you I could be biased as I never got over this little treat from Zino (The master marketer) himself.


Davidoff featured the following Dos and Don'ts for smoking cigars in public.

Do:
Warm the foot of the cigar slightly before starting to puff on it.
Remove the band carefully after lighting the cigar.
Take your time in smoking it; a puff a minute is about right.
Hold the cigar between your index finger and thumb.
Let the cigar die a dignified death. After it's smoked half way, it will go out on its own.
Dispose of the dead cigar discreetly and quickly.
Wait at least fifteen minutes between cigars; anything less indicates obsessive behavior.

Don't:
Use a penknife to cut or a lance to pierce the end of the cigar.
Touch the flame directly to the foot of the cigar: Instead, simply rotate it around the edge till it starts to burn, then puff lightly.
Ask someone else for a light (the lighting of a cigar should be a personal affair).
Light your cigar too quickly or too slowly.
Indulge in exhibitionism in lighting or any other aspect of smoking.
Relight your cigar if less than one quarter of it is leaf.
Put the cigar in your mouth to relight it. Just scrape off the ash and turn it in the flame for several seconds till it relights.
Clench it between your teeth. Likewise do not get the end of the cigar wet, chew it, or slobber on it.
Smoke too quickly.
Use a cigar holder, or worse, stick a toothpick or matchstick in the end of the cigar to help hold it in your mouth.
Dunk your cigar in port or brandy, a habit attributed to Winston Churchill.
Smoke while working.
Hold a cigar between your index and middle finger.
Smoke when you're walking.
Smoke more than half the cigar.
Put the cigar out by crushing it in an ashtray.
Chain-smoke cigars.:spank::noidea:


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

I've only had the grand cru #3 as it was gifted to me...I really liked it and it would be something i would go back to eventually, but for the price i'm not running back. $12-$15 range there are other smokes i would go to first.


----------



## K. Corleon (Jul 22, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Don't:
> 
> Smoke more than half the cigar.


What's that about? So you have to buy more of his cigars faster?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

K. Corleon said:


> What's that about? So you have to buy more of his cigars faster?


Never understood it. :noidea:

I also stumble with this one " Dont Relight your cigar if less than one quarter of it is leaf." WTF is that about?


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

I've had quite a few. While good, I think they're all overpriced. They can make a nice "occasional" cigar if you want to give it a try, but you'll be able to find cigars for much less that are just as good if not better for your palate. Davidoff is like any other name brand - there is an added cost for the name. If you want something similar but less expensive, try Avo. They can be had for relatively good prices with a little searching.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Didn't he say that "only a brute" smokes more than half of his cigar? 
Times have changed, I must say. 

Dominican Davidoffs seem to suffer from the same problems as other Dominican cigars. I've never had one, mostly because I'm not paying 20 dollars at a B&M in my high-tax state for a mild Connecticut-shade cigar. If they float your boat, go for it. Also, for what it's worth, they never seem to rank very high, and given their price the trade-off might not be worth it. 

And finally, Davidoff was also allegedly Bernie Madoff's favorite cigar. So there you go. :lol:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I'm pretty high on some of their stuff, but Kelner stuff in gerneral... The AVO line especially. The Davidoff_ Puro d'Oro_ is one of the best newer releases I've smoked in a while. Definitely not a "mild" cigar, as the AVO _L.E.'s_ or the AVO _Heritage_ aren't either. A couple more in the Davidoff line I enjoyed were the _Millennium Blend_, _Maduro_, & the _Puro Belicoso_.

It seems to be a brand you either like, or you don't. I'm not crazy about everything they put out, but I've found some of them to be fantastic. Your just gonna have to grab a few & find out for yourself. :biggrin:

I'd recommend any of the above I mentioned. :thumb:


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Although I have not smoked one a over a couple years, I remember them to be a very good cigar (Millennium). It definitely was no "yardgar". However, the cost is prohibitive.

So then, you could say they are overpriced. 20 dollars is too expensive. If it were half that, I would definitely have not let 2 years or so pass without smoking it. 20 dollars is too much for ANY cigar, I don't care how good.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

The only Davidoff I have ever smoked was the Puro D' Oro before it came out at IPCPR this year. They were given away at an after party one night... Little did I know, I was smoking about a $20-30 cigar.... It was pretty darn good, but maybe more like $15 good.


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> The only Davidoff I have ever smoked was the Puro D' Oro before it came out at IPCPR this year. They were given away at an after party one night... Little did I know, I was smoking about a $20-30 cigar.... It was pretty darn good, but maybe more like $15 good.


These are not $30-$40. More like $9-$18.


----------



## ThomasHudson (Dec 16, 2009)

Davidoff makes some if the best cigars on the market. They are expensive, but they are worth it. I don't suggest these for novice smokers, at least the full bodied ones, as their palettes are nowhere near developed enough. The nuance and subtleties of these cigars are astounding. The Puro D'Oro is one of the best cigars I've smoked in a reasonable price range. To whoever said no cigar is worth $20, while I respect your opinion I feel sorry for you. I think next time I pick up some Puro D'Oros I will bomb you. If cigars weren't worth $20 Padeon would be bankrupt. There us a reason people are willing to pay upwards of $30 a cigar. Davidoff brings an heir of old school class to cigar smoking, and while everyone may not want to subscribe to that theory it is something that I believe in. Davidoff males cigars as status symbols. That's what the do's and dont's list is about. It's a marketing ploy to cater to the Davidoff demographic. I am quite possibly the biggset fan of Davidoff cigars. In their product you will find something that does not exist in a Macanudo or Monte Cristo, non cc's. This cigar is a beautiful thing, the kind of cigars that make you remember why you love smoking.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

eljimmy said:


> These are not $30-$40. More like $9-$18.


Well, at that price, they are pretty worth it. (For that particular cigar)

I was told that it was like a $20-30 smoke.... never actually looked into afterwards becasue they weren't out yet.

But, I'd see myself paying $9-18 for this one....... just not every trip to the B&M.


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> Well, at that price, they are pretty worth it. (For that particular cigar)
> 
> I was told that it was like a $20-30 smoke.... never actually looked into afterwards becasue they weren't out yet.
> 
> But, I'd see myself paying $9-18 for this one....... just not every trip to the B&M.


Try the Avo Heritage also, very good cigar and a decent price too. I agree with ThomasHudson, I have no other vices besides this, so when I go to my B&M I reach for a Davi. I had the new Maduro toro this past weekend and loved it.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

You'll see guys at high-end country clubs smoking these. A great golf-snob stick. The can't break 100 and think DD's are the second coming. LOL!

I've had maybe a dozen over the years and bought their 9 stick sampler which is a good way to try these. Comes to about $14 each. I did enjoy them, although "most likely" wouldn't buy again. Much better choices out there for the $$$.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

If someone wants to send me a Davidoff Chateau series, I will smoke that and then have nothing but good things to say about the brand.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

ThomasHudson said:


> To whoever said no cigar is worth $20, while I respect your opinion I feel sorry for you. I think next time I pick up some Puro D'Oros I will bomb you. If cigars weren't worth $20 Padeon would be bankrupt. There us a reason people are willing to pay upwards of $30 a cigar.


Sorry for me?

Trust me, I have had my share of really, really expensive sticks. I cannot say I had one that was totally worth the money.

If you have the money and feel that it confers gentility and some sort of social status, then that is your right. I smoke to smoke and not to appear that I am part of a social grouping. Smoking for me is not sociological....It is for my own pleasure and relaxation. It is actually deeply personal.

But you are quite correct in pointing out the sociological aspects of cigar smoking for many people-- just not me.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

ThomasHudson said:


> Davidoff makes some if the best cigars on the market. They are expensive, but they are worth it.


And I do agree on the first statement. I disagree on the second.

.


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

BKDW said:


> If you have the money and feel that it confers gentility and some sort of social status, then that is your right. I smoke to smoke and not to appear that I am part of a social grouping. Smoking for me is not sociological....It is for my own pleasure and relaxation. It is actually deeply personal.
> 
> But you are quite correct in pointing out the sociological aspects of cigar smoking for many people-- just not me.


Bravo. My beliefs concur with yours. I don't believe any cigar could possibly be objectively worth more than $10 a stick. High prices are due to artificial scarcity, brand status, or sentimental value (Castro visited the factory while this crop was being harvested!!).


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

eljimmy said:


> Try the Avo Heritage also, very good cigar and a decent price too. I agree with ThomasHudson, I have no other vices besides this, so when I go to my B&M I reach for a Davi. I had the new Maduro toro this past weekend and loved it.


That is in my top 5 cigars released this year!! I grab a Short Robusto pretty much every time I'm in the B&M.... 
Very good stick for about $6.50!


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

Not really worth the price if you ask me. Some of the older davidoffs are good but I tend to stay away from the new styles.


----------



## ThomasHudson (Dec 16, 2009)

To clarify, so I don't sound too much like a d-bag, I was saying that this are the circles where these high end cigars are more prevalent. I still say the cigar is worth more. You're not just paying for the name, you're paying for quality. You can get a DVD for $20 or a Blu-Ray for $30. There are the rare occasions when you can find an amaizing nuanced, well constructed cigar for $5- $10.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

ThomasHudson said:


> To clarify, so I don't sound too much like a d-bag, I was saying that this are the circles where these high end cigars are more prevalent. I still say the cigar is worth more. You're not just paying for the name, you're paying for quality. You can get a DVD for $20 or a Blu-Ray for $30. There are the rare occasions when you can find an amaizing nuanced, well constructed cigar for $5- $10.


As long as you include how you introduced yourself to PUFF.com in your signature, we'll all understand what you mean.



ThomasHudson said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I come to you from beautiful Winter Park, FL. I'm surrounded by no less than four great cigar shops. I smoke only the best. I'm working my way to become an aficionado.
> 
> ...


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

You can be an aficionado while still smoking <$5 cigars...


----------



## ThomasHudson (Dec 16, 2009)

Broz, I agree with you. Being an aficionado is not about shelling out the most money for cigars. This is a hobby for princes AND paupers. There should be no dividing lines. I may knock Macanudos and Acids etc..., but as long as you're smoking a cigar you know something the rest of the world may never discover. While I may occasionally shell out some serious bucks for great cigars, the ones I'm smoking everyday like to keep my wallet happy.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

I've smoked a bunch in the past, and find them overrated. My father liked them...until I started buying him Bolis.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I have always wanted to try these but of course the price stopped me,, I remember I got ahold of about five of the Monte Cristo Millennium cigars and they were without doubt the finest cigars I have ever smoked//

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

ThomasHudson said:


> Broz, I agree with you. Being an aficionado is not about shelling out the most money for cigars. This is a hobby for princes AND paupers. There should be no dividing lines. I may knock Macanudos and Acids etc..., but as long as you're smoking a cigar you know something the rest of the world may never discover. While I may occasionally shell out some serious bucks for great cigars, the ones I'm smoking everyday like to keep my wallet happy.


I think it's great how many options we have. I am glad that Davidoff cigars are enjoyed by some people, and I hope people who do enjoy Davidoffs are like you in that they can find solace in less expensive options.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Way overpriced and way over-rated!!!!!!! Your paying for the name on this stick. I personally would never buy any of his smokes just for this reason.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Your not just paying for the name with Davidoff, your paying for quality... They have the the highest quality control standards in the business bar none. You have to roll for years before they will let you into the building to make one. :nod:

Have any of you that have smoked one ever noticed how much longer it takes to smoke one compared to the same vitola from another another maker?

Look... There are some I wouldn't shell out a buck for, but IMO the quality is unsurpassed by anybody.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

I personally like Davidoff cigars. Special R and Grand Cru are the best non Cuban cigars in my opinion.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

mvorbrodt said:


> I personally like Davidoff cigars. Special R and Grand Cru are the best non Cuban cigars in my opinion.


Ooooh... Special R... Forgot that one!


----------



## Behike007 (Sep 13, 2010)

The only Davidoff I tried was a Royal Robusto. It was given to me. Perfect construction. Amazing flavors/complexity. I'd smoke it again for sure. Among the best cigars I had so far.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

ThomasHudson said:


> To clarify, so I don't sound too much like a d-bag, I was saying that this are the circles where these high end cigars are more prevalent. I still say the cigar is worth more. You're not just paying for the name, you're paying for quality. You can get a DVD for $20 or a Blu-Ray for $30. There are the rare occasions when you can find an amaizing nuanced, well constructed cigar for $5- $10.


Thank you for the clarification....

I was actually somewhat offended by your statement.

Yes, I have been around some of those social circles, and it is less about the cigar as much as it is social status. It isn't about the cigar IN ITSELF. You can interchange the cigar with a woman or a car or a suit. It is that which confers status. The sociological aspect is paramount.

I prefer to keep sociology out of my cigar smoking. I don't buy that bull that using a certain product makes you feel a certain way or places you confers gentility to someone.... you either have class or you don't; cigars cannot give you that, and certainly not Davidoff. That is MARKETING, pure and simple.

I am sure that Davidoff has high standards. I have (in the past) smoked their cigars, and I never complained about the quality. But as someone who is quality and VALUE oriented, it is overpriced to me. Why? Because as you just pointed out, there are very good way cheaper smokes out there--- actually more than you think. Many of the Cubans that are so fondly spoken of here (side note: itching to try a few lately :smile are cheaper--way cheaper actually.

The difference now is that I know better and experienced enough smoking to not be taken for the proverbial ride. In other words, marketing is not going to affect me as much. Either it's quality or dog rocket. Either I feel it is appropriately priced or it isn't. I prefer the combination of quality and appropriate pricing.

But your input is noted.


----------

